# [A] Antonidas - Fusion sucht ( ICC 12/12, 9/12 HM)



## Gorm74 (29. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir, die Gilde Fusion, sind eine progressorientierte Raidgilde auf dem PVE Server Antonidas mit Fokus auf dem aktuellen Raidcontent.
Unser Ziel ist es, die jeweilige Raidinstanz erfolgreich zu clearen und alle möglichen Herausforderungen zu meistern.

Unsere Raidzeiten:
Mo 19.00 - 23.30
Mi 19.00 - 23.30
Fr 19.00 - 0.00
So 19.00 - 23.30

Wir haben somit zu Progresszeiten 4 Raidtage, wobei eine Anwesenheit von 75% erwünscht ist.

Um dieses Ziel auch weiterhin zu erreichen, suchen wir dringend Verstärkung in ALLEN KLASSEN! 


Spieler jeglicher Klasse und Skillung sind gesucht! 
Wir suchen dringend Ersatz für unseren Progress in ICC, gegen das Sommerloch und zuletzt auch schon im Ausblick auf Cataclysm. 

Gear ist erstmal nicht so wichtig, viel mehr fordern wir von dir Movement und den Willen was zu erreichen und gemeinsam die letzten Hardmodes zu legen! 



Sollte sich dein Char außerhalb der oben genannten Klassen bzw. Skillungen befinden, zögere nicht, dich dennoch zu bewerben. Für gute Spieler mit einer ansprechenden Bewerbung, die die Herausforderungen des Endcontent meistern wollen, besteht immer eine Chance aufgenommen zu werden.


Recruitment generell geöffnet!

Auch X-Realm Bewerbungen und Fraktionswechsler sind gern gesehen.

Die Gilde Fusion selber besteht schon seit Classic Zeiten auf Antonidas und hat seitdem konstanten Anteil am Raidgeschehen auf dem Server.
Wir ziehen unsere Motivation aus der Herausforderung schwierige Encounter zu schlagen und dabei schneller zu sein als andere Gilden.

http://www.wowprogre...ating.tier8.ach
http://www.wowprogre...idas/rating.ach

Aber auch auf das Gildenklima und Teamfähigkeit wird bei uns großen Wert gelegt. Es finden verschiedene Aktivitäten wie PvP, Twinkruns etc. statt und viele Member kennen sich auch schon von diversen Gildentreffen.

Sollten wir bis hierhin euer Interesse geweckt oder verstärkt haben, so danken wir erstmal für die Aufmerksamkeit und bitten euch, auf www.Fusion-Gilde.de vorbeizuschauen.
Ihr erreicht uns auch ingame oder per PN über Drunkendruid, Gorm oder Blackbyte.
Weitere Infos und Anforderungen zur Bewerbung findet ihr direkt auf http://forum.fusion-...opic.php?t=6138

Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbung!

Gruß,
Raidleitung Fusion


----------



## Gorm74 (1. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (3. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (7. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (9. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (13. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (16. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (18. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (23. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (28. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (2. November 2009)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (8. November 2009)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (9. November 2009)

/push


----------



## Dini (10. November 2009)

Hallo lieber Pusher/TE! *dolle wink*
Du wirst sicherlich nur übersehen haben, das zu häufiges Pushen der Threads im Gildenforum nicht erwünscht ist.
Bitte halte dich daran und nutze diese Art der Aktualisierung nicht öfter als einmal pro Woche.

Dankeschöööööööööööööön!
(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


----------



## Gorm74 (17. November 2009)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (24. November 2009)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (5. Dezember 2009)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (12. Dezember 2009)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (10. Januar 2010)

push


----------



## Gorm74 (2. Februar 2010)

push


----------



## Gorm74 (24. Februar 2010)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (2. März 2010)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (10. März 2010)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (30. März 2010)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (22. April 2010)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (3. Mai 2010)

/push


----------



## Gorm74 (7. Mai 2010)

/push


----------

